# Is my calls ok for coyote hunting



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am new to coyote hunting and I just recentle went to bass pro and picked up a few calls, I got a extreme dimensions predator quest seriers wireless call, a ruffiedog, a ruffiedog coaxer, a johny stewart coyote hooker, and a sceery cottontail distress call. I am not anygood with the hand calls, but I'm practicing. I have went hunting twice so far without calling anything in and I have been using my deer rifle a .35 rem., I am going to buy a coyote rifle next week in 22-250 so I should be good to go.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Everything you have should work just fine hoover! You dont need top of the line gear to kill coyotes, I promise you that. 
I work construction, and one of our drop yards last fall set right up next to a cut hay field with round bails still setting in it. Drove in late one evening to load some material and about 300 yards out was a yotes mousing! I started lip squeaking. He threw his head up and was coming in on a string. Me and 2 of the guys that work for me sat in the pickup while doin this! We let him get about 50 yards and one of the boys, started yelling at him. Im surprised he didnt jump out of his skin! It was funny.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...Yote is right. Do not make it more than what it is...enjoy learning and expect an challenge. Keep at it and when you succeed learn what you did right. But do not expect a responce every time...or even once every 10 times calling. Just to let you know our eastern yote have a degree in out smarting us hunters unlike the western yote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, Our western coyotes are STUUUUPID!! We don't even have to call them. You just go out and drive around they come to the sound if an engine running. If you miss just gun the engine and they'll come runnin' back, they normally stop at 15 to 20 yds out and just sit and wait, just incase you forgot to load your gun or need to set your cup of coffee down. Did I mention the bullseyes they are born with, It's a mix of evolution and genetics at their finest. I woke up this morning and two coyotes had hung themselves in my garage, they were cut down and skinned. I only knew what happened because the stools were tipped over below the cross beam. I am sure that their friends will come by tonight and commit suicide also. The weak ones will wait for me to get up and come out and help them to the rope.
Stupid yotes!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said YD, as dumb as they are and though I got in too much sunlight on my set yesterday plus being at my tree with the rose bush They sure Remembered that spot cause they were concentrating big time there and that was two weeks ago!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hahaaaa---I'm still laugh'in Don.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe its not the schooling of the coyotes butt the other way around. Hey YD dont yall have them college degrees available online in Az. That could explain it. DAA they dont have computers or thumbs. Never mind.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the chuckles guys.

This is just a thought but could it be a possibility that the differences lie somewhere other than the coyotes intelligence.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well i feel im stuck somewhere in between here. But We have timber here where i hunt around home. Calling is tough, but we also have open country in the state. Im not goin to say one is easier then the other, maybe just dumb luck, but When i hunt the open country, i tend to have better luck. Im sure there is a better population on yotes there, and able to see further out is a difference. Either way, im hunting so it doesnt matter, if there smart or dumb, im gonna chase them anyway.


----------

